# MK3 May Be Some Way Off...



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

Was talking to the sales manager in my local Audi Dealership who has just come back from a visit to Germany where he was shown the model line up and release dates for the next 2 years. He is a bit of a TT lover himself so said he was disappointed to see that the MK3 is not on the timeline as yet (currently release dates are set through to Mid 2014) despite there being an acknowledgement that after 6 years the model was well over due for a facelift and tinkering. He told me he had asked directly about this and no-one had any information even about work starting on the MK3 as yet, so if it comes up before Mid 2014 expect it to be a simple tech uplift and a few tweaks to the looks rather than the redesign that took place between the MK1 and MK2


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bad news, although if we look at the positives - at least our cars won't depreciate quite so quickly!


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to admit I was kinda hoping when he told me this that Audi were waiting to get the Swarm lighting that they demoed at E3 this year onto the MK3, would look so good on a TT shape car with all that going on across the back of it


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Very good for depreciation and maybe sales are still very strong for the current model so why change.

Phil


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

2014 is what's been expected for a while now. There was a facelift at the back end of 2010, which would be half way through the 8J life cycle in that case.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Canis said:


> I have to admit I was kinda hoping when he told me this that Audi were waiting to get the Swarm lighting that they demoed at E3 this year onto the MK3, would look so good on a TT shape car with all that going on across the back of it


Really!!! Do you think? I think what we've seen so far was more about grabbing our attention. 'With all that going on across the back of it'... It would probably never get passed safety legislation... distraction to other motorist etc.. Plus the chav factor :lol: . 
I think/hope it would be used far more subtly than demoed.


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

toot3954 said:


> 2014 is what's been expected for a while now. There was a facelift at the back end of 2010, which would be half way through the 8J life cycle in that case.


The last I had read was that people were expecting a launch late 2013 with availability early to mid 2014, this news is that the launch is not even slated in the timeline that currently runs to mid 2014 so would possible be looking at mid/end 2014 launch with either late 2014 or early 2015 availability.


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Really!!! Do you think? I think what we've seen so far was more about grabbing our attention. 'With all that going on across the back of it'... It would probably never get passed safety legislation... distraction to other motorist etc.. Plus the chav factor :lol: .
> I think/hope it would be used far more subtly than demoed.


You are probably right about the safety legislation not allowing what has been demoed.

I don't think there is going to be much of a chav factor involved in that type of lighting, mainly as the cost to fit (requires new body work, new paintwork, new control systems etc etc) will put it out of the low end mod market and into the high end car market and possibly only working for cars designed to have it fitted (thing the shape of the rear end would have to be spot on due to legislation over lighting positioning and visibility).

I think the first version out to the public will be fairly static though may still have the swooping indicators and the bigger brighter display for brake lights.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Canis said:


> I have to admit I was kinda hoping when he told me this that Audi were waiting to get the Swarm lighting that they demoed at E3 this year onto the MK3, would look so good on a TT shape car with all that going on across the back of it


Perhaps they might make it so you can personalise the swarm lights with your own picture, like someone giving the finger :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

philnotts99 said:


> Very good for depreciation and maybe sales are still very strong for the current model so why change.
> 
> Phil


Sales are very poor sadly - hence the near 20% discounts that are readily available.

Residuals right across the board are just horrible!


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

wja96 said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good for depreciation and maybe sales are still very strong for the current model so why change.
> ...


Surely not on brand new orders ?!

Phil


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

wja96 said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good for depreciation and maybe sales are still very strong for the current model so why change.
> ...


I just got £27.5k back from Audi for my 11 plate TTS. Thought that was pretty good


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Alex_S said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > philnotts99 said:
> ...


It's hard to judge px values, it just part of a deal to meet a cost to change, but as a comparison, I purchased my 11 plate TTS Blk Ed in Oct from a main dealer for less than you have been bid.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

A dealer is always going to say a new model isn't coming out yet, they want to sell the current car. They aren't going to risk queuing perspective orders that could be lost to other dealers/manufacturers in the mean time - they are there to get sales to get their targets.

Saying that anyway, 2014 does sound about right.

Hope the mk3 is good anyway!


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Even if it is 2014, it will probably be some time later before they release the S and RS models


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

RobHardy said:


> A dealer is always going to say a new model isn't coming out yet, they want to sell the current car. They aren't going to risk queuing perspective orders that could be lost to other dealers/manufacturers in the mean time - they are there to get sales to get their targets.
> 
> Saying that anyway, 2014 does sound about right.
> 
> Hope the mk3 is good anyway!


Hi, Of course, why would a dealer say anything else.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The speed at which VAG is releasing new models on the MQB frame is pretty impressive: the A3, Golf 7, Jetta, Octavia and Leon... all within a year time. Once the faster models are available (GTI/S/RS versions) are available most of the drive train is ready too. Then the mk3 will be merely just another shape. I'm expecting the first spy shots of camouflaged MK3s at the end of this year. So far we've only seen mules. (= old modified body on new platform).

Until then, special versions of the current TT will lure the punters into the showroom. All development costs have been paid for and every car sold is just profit. And luckily for Audi, the competition is pretty quiet when it comes to sports coupes.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex_S said:


> Even if it is 2014, it will probably be some time later before they release the S and RS models


Yeah unfortunately, i will be going straight for the kill with an RS (if they make one)


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Alex_S said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > philnotts99 said:
> ...


Really? Where? I'm looking rid of a tts black ed 2011 with 15k miles. I'd bite fingers off for that price


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

T7 Doc said:


> Really? Where? I'm looking rid of a tts black ed 2011 with 15k miles. I'd bite fingers off for that price


You can't really take any notice of someone else's deal - it all depends on the final numbers when the dealer has worked out what's in the deal for them. I was buying a heavily discounted car and I wasn't looking for finance so I wasn't their ideal customer, but after a lot of haggling I still got £25K for my 2011 TTS with 13K miles, so you should have no probs getting a decent price for yours. I was offered all sorts of low rate finance options and could have got more for the TTS if I'd taken that route, but it would have benefited them, not me.


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it is 2014, it will probably be some time later before they release the S and RS models
> ...


Apparently it will be about 3 years into a model before the RS version is made, though this will depend on demand and priorities. If there is a huge demand for a MK3 TTRS then I would imagine that will become the priority over other models, but can see there being more demand for an RS5 or RS7 personally (The BMW M series rivals always tend to sell better ).


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

wja96 said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good for depreciation and maybe sales are still very strong for the current model so why change.
> ...


Can you really get nearly 20% of a new TTR order, if so which dealers.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Alan Sl said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > philnotts99 said:
> ...


I suspect not, 10 - 12% is probably more realistic. However, model pricing generally should be better with higher spec for the same price you'd have paid for lower spec vehicles in the past. Add the two together then maybe not far off!


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Any news yet on the mark 3


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Nothing 

Just some rumours about interior tech: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors- ... mentation/

If I were a betting man, I'd say you might see some type of concept car for either the Frankfurt or Tokyo motor shows in late 2013, with a view to introduction in mid 2014, by which time the Mk2 will have been in production for 8 yars


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Keen to find out more myself, I am being heavily tempted into buying a new RS Plus, but dont want to find out a new version is out within a year or two..


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Blade_76 said:


> Keen to find out more myself, I am being heavily tempted into buying a new RS Plus, but dont want to find out a new version is out within a year or two..


When the Mk3 comes the volume sale versions will be available first but it will be some time after that before the TTS and finally the TTRS are available so the RS could easily still be 3 years or more away.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

A new mk3 TTRS won't be srlund for some time yet... At least 3 years after the new model is introduced.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

In other words blade... Go buy the RS plus!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

igotone said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Keen to find out more myself, I am being heavily tempted into buying a new RS Plus, but dont want to find out a new version is out within a year or two..
> ...


Hmm which would tie in nicely for when I would be looking to chop it in for a new car, perfect!

Have a demo car booked Sun to Tues, will see how it goes. I'm expecting it to be as much fun as the R8, sales guy certainly making it sound that way.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jamiekip said:


> In other words blade... Go buy the RS plus!


You're not the sales guy are you? :lol:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure you negotiate a good discount on the RS+ too as most are getting _at least_ 8% now, so push for double figures % off if you can.

RS+ is a super car 8)


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I hope they do a simultaneous coupe and roadster launch this time around, no idea if I'll preorder one, but if I do it'll have to be the ragtop 8)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Blade_76 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Blade_76 said:
> ...


Well it must be a tricky choice, the TTRS will be quicker than your V8 R8 but but the R8 looks fantastic.

FWIW mine was pretty rapid right out of the box, but now with about 2.5K miles on it it's coming alive by the day.

Get the S-Tronic box - it's mentally quick.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Dealers= liars.

"Buys more cars from me", "give me your business now", "I will do anything for a sale"= spring to mind.

IMO images late 2013, car will be released mid 2014.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I was talking about the MK3 to Derby Audi and this is about that they said.

Well based on the A3 It would not surprise us if you don't see one till 2015, The A3 got pushed back and back. Add to that the first batch we sold out and will now not see another till sept/oct. So there's going to be very few around in what ever is the first year.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Having worked in the car industry for a major manufacturer dealers are the last people to know about new model launches.

As far as manufacturers are concerned dealers are bottom of the food chain. At the end of the day dealers need to keep sales figures up, giving them information on new models which they may then pass to customers may impact sales of the current model. The longer they can keep up demand for current models the better.

I think it's still anyones guess on the lauch date for the Mk 3.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

beepcake said:


> I hope they do a simultaneous coupe and roadster launch this time around, no idea if I'll preorder one, but if I do it'll have to be the ragtop 8)


Top choice Beep. Ragtop everytime for me too.


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

I can only speak from recent experience, 12% discount on factory order TTS took DAYS of negotiation!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

JustinTTR said:


> I can only speak from recent experience, 12% discount on factory order TTS took DAYS of negotiation!


Interesting, thanks for the info. The dealer tells me he is offering me a better than 10% discount with the finance package, I haven't sat down and gone through all the details yet, but I am sure he is talking dealer talk *cough cough*

I was happy to go for a second hand RS, but seeing the figures offered was very tempting. The only issue I have is the amount you lose buying new, its a bitter pill to swallow. BUT I would get a brand new car in my spec, something I am getting no way near in the second hand market.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

JustinTTR said:


> I can only speak from recent experience, 12% discount on factory order TTS took DAYS of negotiation!


I'm paying £28400 for my new car so that's a saving of £5000 off list price


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> JustinTTR said:
> 
> 
> > I can only speak from recent experience, 12% discount on factory order TTS took DAYS of negotiation!
> ...


Just a thought. Even if you don't want the finance it's worth signing up for it because you can withdraw within 14 days, pay no penalties and keep the Audi finance contribution which currently is worth £1500 on a TT. You'll only pay the interest on the finance for the period before you withdraw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I was out having some beers with different people from the dealer I have bought my two previous TTs from, and the sales manager said that the TT Mk3 will be available late 2014.

The engine will be a 1600cc (twinn?) turbo (front mounted) and the car is smaller and lighter with a more pointed front than the Mk2 - looking kind of like a mix between a TT and R8. The sales manager had seen a pre-production prototype on a recent trip to Audi Germany. He was very excited about the look of the car (and as a sales manager from Audi, why wouldn't he... :roll: ).

There will also be other engines awailable (but maybe not before 2015), and he was rather certain that the 2.5l 5 cylinder would be one of them, but he was not shure in which trim level.

I know that there have been and are a lot of roumors about this, but this person has given me information regarding coming Audi models in the past, and it has always been 100% correct - as he never say anything that he is not 100% sure of.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a very strange email from Sytner brentford Audi the other day when I said I miss my Mk2 have you got any in the spec I want her email said the MK2 is sadly missed in showrooms across the country..... Think she may be getting confused with MK1s? Unless all MK2s have vanished from showrooms since my last visit a week ago lol

I think she needs to do some homework on product knowledge!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

wlondoner said:


> I had a very strange email from Sytner brentford Audi the other day when I said I miss my Mk2 have you got any in the spec I want her email said the MK2 is sadly missed in showrooms across the country..... Think she may be getting confused with MK1s? Unless all MK2s have vanished from showrooms since my last visit a week ago lol
> 
> I think she needs to do some homework on product knowledge!


You still see the odd Mk 1 in showrooms still. Audi Used currently shows 3 in stock across the U.K.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The Mk2 was unveiled in March 2006 and went on sale late summer/autumn 2006

The Mk2 was also previewed in the form of the Shooting Brake concept at the Toyko Motor Show in late 2005

Given that 8 years will have gone by since the Mk2 was launched, my uneducated guess is that there may be some type of concept preview in late 2013 that might have some type of Mk3 hints, with the real deal being released towards mid to late 2014


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

phil3012 said:


> wlondoner said:
> 
> 
> > I had a very strange email from Sytner brentford Audi the other day when I said I miss my Mk2 have you got any in the spec I want her email said the MK2 is sadly missed in showrooms across the country..... Think she may be getting confused with MK1s? Unless all MK2s have vanished from showrooms since my last visit a week ago lol
> ...


Don't know what she was on about then!


----------

